# Giant Defy Advanced Pro 1 2020



## mussomusso (Oct 2, 2012)

*Giant Defy Advanced Pro 1 Force 2020*

Just received my Giant Defy Advanced Pro 1 2020 in size ML [I am 178cm , saddle height 76cm and inner leg 87cm]

Absolutely delighted at the looks, the spec and particularly the ride...will report further since I only have one ride once so far


----------



## mussomusso (Oct 2, 2012)

I am truly enjoying this bike...it is so comfy and surefooted I feel like I have always owned it!

The saddle is also quite amazing....did a 110km ride with 2000m of climbing, no problems at all, I just forgot about it and rode.

The comfort is also probably due to the 32mm Gavia Fondo tires which I inflate to 4\4,2 bars [I weigh 72kg]...very different to the rock hard tires of yesteryear.

I will eventually try to lower the stem...this can be tried by taking off all the stem covers but if I decide to keep it lowered I need to cut the steerer [one disadvantage of this Giant stem] . At the moment the top of the stem is 3,5cm below the top of the saddle.

Really happy!


----------



## DinoMoss (Mar 17, 2019)

That' a fine machine. Hope it brings you bike riding happiness. Is that an etap system? If so, how do you like it? Just one nitpick. when taking pictures, the drive train should be on the outside of the bike not away from the camera.


----------



## mussomusso (Oct 2, 2012)

DinoMoss said:


> That' a fine machine. Hope it brings you bike riding happiness. Is that an etap system? If so, how do you like it? Just one nitpick. when taking pictures, the drive train should be on the outside of the bike not away from the camera.


Yep, I was just thinking that before I read your comment ...I should have turned the bike around:blush2:

Yes, it has the SRAM Force AXS and it really works well...no turning back to mechanical shifting ever again


----------



## Finx (Oct 19, 2017)

Being a fan of sloping top tubes, I've always been a fan of this bike. Unfortunately, none of the local Giant dealers ever have them in stock to test ride, and when I inquire about availability, they never seem to be available in my size.

I also do like the look of your bike. The colorway is great, and everything just works.

Congratulations! Enjoy your new bike!


----------



## ljvb (Dec 10, 2014)

I have the 2014/15 (I cannot remember) Advanced Pro 0 with DI2 I love the bike. I did notice the new stem has teh junction box built in.. or appears to.. I wonder if I could swap my regular stem out for the fancy one..


----------



## mussomusso (Oct 2, 2012)

nope, the frame has a gap for the cables to run down behind the stem....so only works with the new frame unfortunately


----------



## mussomusso (Oct 2, 2012)

I simply love this bike, I would not change anything about it.

The AXS Etap is perfect in form and function, the sequential shifting set by the phone app is simply amazing.

The gearing is also perfect for my type of riding with some steep short hills which top out at 20% gradients,,,anything other then the 10-33 cassette would be hard to pedal....and I never need to pedal in a Peloton at 55km\hr [who does] so these modern easy gearings are perfect for the majority of riders.

Saddle surprised me with the levels of comfort...I have never had a new saddle which kept me comfortable for a 4-5 hr ride without needing any adjustment. The D-fuse seatpost also helps a lot.

32mm tires supremely comfy and so far [500kms] absolutely no problems.

At this price with carbon wheels, Sram Force eTap, carbon seatpost and bars, I do not see another bike competing at the price...not even the Canyon


----------

